# 120 ton steam crane



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Have you seen the new 120 ton steam crane at www.thegalline.com . Another great product from Alan. Jack


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd buy that 250 ton crane kit. very nice at reasonable price.


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Marty, I have the 250 ton crane, crane tender and box cab and the build is so tight that you can dry fit allot of the model before glueing. Jack


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

Bdp, Did you motorize the crane in any way, Boom, Hoist, swing, outrigers? If yes, how difficult was it? Thanks


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

I got the first 250 crane because I paid for it to be designed for me. It is set up to be built with servos for boom, both hooks and rotation. You use 4 servos or just the ones you want or not at all and make manual adjustments. To drive the servos I use the Aristo Revolution with the add on card to drive the servos that I had Dave Bodner design and now he sells them. 



 All you have to do is make the servos full rotational or purchase full rotational ones. Jack


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Pete, first pic is the manuel nobs shown and the second is where to place up to 3 servos for the boom. Jack


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks for the pic, Metal frame for hoists! Sure will not snap under load. I like the 250 ton also and was gald to find that Southern Pacific had a few, including one that was painted daylight colors. Not sure if servo motors would be best for lifting over DC motors as lack of travle may limit reach of cables. Looks like great project!


----------



## virgal (Sep 25, 2009)

Pete
The 250 ton crane model was designed to accommodate inexpensive servos to animate the crane functions. There was never any intent to have the crane lift any load. There is no metal framing in the model. It is all laser cut styrene. 
Alan - _THEGALLINE_


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There are servos that rotate continuously.


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Greg, Yes, you can purchase constant rotation servos or with a simple mod you convert one to constant rotation. The robot guys do it all the time. Jack http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-modify-a-servo-motor-for-continuous-rotatio/


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

Greg, bdp,
Never Knew that, i thought they were the electrial equivalent on Hydrolic. in/out or short throw. Makes great sense for slow motion/scale movement in G scale without having to gear down an electric motor. Info, Another reason to like this forum, Thanks!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I still need to look into buying one of these. Make for a nice project. Later RJD


----------

